# Good Guys - Texas Motor Speedway



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Mrs. Bear and I are spending the weekend out at the Good Guys show with the Beast. If you're in the area, stop on by and say howdy.
Look for one of the pop-up canopys with a Texas flag motif.

2nd Spring ********* Nationals

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Hope you parked in the "Homebuilt Heaven Lot" Bear, looks cool, can't wait o get the Tempest back out and about, figured i would be good mid April up here in the once frozen northland and the weather has played a cruel 75 degree joke on me, ohhh well, least i can get the housework (and car punchlist stuff) done and have more time for cruises in April.....enjoy....:cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Yessir, we parked in the Homebuilt Heaven lot. I was proud to be able to put all the marks on the entry from in the "I Did It Myself" column. We didn't win anything, but then I didn't really expect to. There were a gazillion really nice cars out there. We got to drive around the track a few times - not "at speed", just following a lead car - but it was still cool.
The dumps are working again so we had a ball cruising through the place with them open. We sure got lots of looks 

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

wish more shows had a category like that ....can never decide which category i fall into , so usually end up in the "street rod" but most of those are full out resto-mods. Like you said its award enough to have the enthusiast show interest and be able to say "i did that". Hope your taking a lot of pics to share...arty:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Probably the best "reward" I got over the weekend was from all the people, professional paint/body guys included, whose jaws dropped when I told them I did it myself in my garage, and it was my first. That was gratifying.

I'm working on putting together a video that Mrs. Bear shot while we were driving around the track.

Bear


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Got the video posted....






Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:cool Tooooo Coooool!!!....they do that at MIS near the end of the season, I am there this year. Sounds like Mrs. Bear had an exhilarating time.... I bet you were like a proud new Pappa sitting by the Beast...you should be, one hell of a nice job.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Very cool video!!!


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Awesome deal Bear.

You sir are my inspiration. I think you should have won for the meanest mother f'er category. But that's just me. 

:cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

For the Ford fans out there, I saw these at the show this weekend. Mouth watering...

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

love those AC Cobras... heres a Fail video


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh man that was painful to watch... at least it looked like it was a replica, judging from what looked like broken fiberglas on the nose.

Bear


----------



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

Bear- Cool vid. You're goat sounds absolutely wicked-nasty!!!!! I love it. I think it has put me over the edge to get some cutouts.. Looks like a fun time around that Speedway.

:cheers

Dan


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Did ya feel like you was gonna fall out the driver door? Them seats are slick I'm sure, lol. 

Too cool. I've always wanted to drive my car around TMS also. One of these days...


----------



## Tambo (Aug 15, 2011)

BearGFR said:


> For the Ford fans out there, I saw these at the show this weekend. Mouth watering...
> 
> Bear



Do you know if that Thunderbolt was genuine or a clone, Bear?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Pretty sure it had to be a clone because the real ones had side-oiler 427's, not the mighty SOHC. I think that was the first 427 SOHC I've ever seen live and in person.

Bear


----------



## RustWrangler (Sep 15, 2011)

Awesome video, looked like you had a great time Bear  made me grin ear to ear when you stomped on it, she sounds great! :cheers


----------

